# كتابي دراسات تطبيقية في الجيوماتكس



## د جمعة داود (28 أكتوبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الحمد لله العليم القدير الذي وهبني علما ووفقني في حياتي ، والصلاة والسلام علي معلم الأمم و خير البرية محمد بن عبد الله عليه الصلاة و السلام. 

أدعو و أبتهل إلى مولاي و خالقي عز و جل أن يتقبل مني هذا العمل لوجهه الكريم فما أردت إلا إرضاؤه تعالى وتحقيقا لقول رسوله الكريم أن عمل ابن ادم ينقطع بعد موته إلا من ثلاث أحدهم: علم ينتفع به. 

كثيرا ما تأتيني استفسارات عن اختيار موضوعات لعمل رسائل ماجستير و دكتوراه في تخصصات الجيوماتكس (مساحة و نظم معلومات جغرافية و استشعار عن بعد ...الخ)، وغالبا ما يكون ردي أن هذه هي مهمة الباحث (أو الباحثة) بنفسه ودون أية أملاءات عليه. ومن هنا جاءتني فكرة الكتاب الحالي وهي ببساطة: تلخيص و عرض (وليس ترجمة تفصيلية) بعض الرسائل الأكاديمية الحديثة الصادرة (في خلال آخر خمسة أعوام) من بعض الجامعات الأمريكية و الأوروبية بصفة عامة وأيضا بعض الرسائل العربية. فربما تفتح هذه الدراسات التطبيقية الباب أمام الباحثين الجدد لاختيار موضوع أو تطبيق مماثل أو استكمال العمل البحثي في أحد هذه الموضوعات. ومن يريد القراءة التفصيلية لهذه الموضوعات فعليه الرجوع للمصادر الأصلية المتوافرة في نهاية كل دراسة. 

والكتاب الحالي هو الحادي العاشر - بفضل الله تعالى و توفيقه - من سلسلة كتبي الرقمية المخصصة لوجه الله تعالى وابتغاء مرضاته، وهي الموجودة في العديد من مواقع شبكة الانترنت. 

أدعو كل قارئ و كل مستفيد من هذا الكتاب أن يدعو الله تبارك و تعالى أن يغفر لي و لوالدي ، وأيضا ألا يحرمني من رأيه و تعليقاته وتصويباته - فلا يوجد كتاب إلا و به نواقص و أخطاء - سواء عبر البريد الالكتروني أو عبر منتدى الهندسة المساحية.

رابط تحميل الكتاب:

4shared.com/office/i7f_Ya6_ba/___.html

وأيضا من الرابط:

https://www.academia.edu/8977140/Applied_studies_in_Geomatics_in_ARABIC_دراسات_تطبيقية_في_الجيوماتكس

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## khlio kolo (10 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## fadi12333 (12 نوفمبر 2014)

*وفقكم الله لكل خير استاذنا الفاضل وجعل عملكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم يوم لا ينفع لامال ولابنون.*​


----------



## mohanned.jk (1 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك اخي​


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

الف شكر


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (1 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك، وجعل كل هذه الاعمال في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله.


----------

